

Win2D: new 2D drawing framework for Win 8.1/10 - AdeptusAquinas
https://github.com/Microsoft/Win2D

======
AdeptusAquinas
Video from Build demoing it here:
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2015/2-631](http://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2015/2-631)
Looks good! A return to the simplicity of the GDI+ days, with the power of
DirectX

